# Digital cameras...



## gomeral (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a point-n-shoot digital camera, the latest in a line.  My only SLR is a Minolta SRT-101 (and for nerd points, I actually have the shutter release sound as the shutter sound on my digital), it takes FAR to long to shoot real film photos of pens...  

I've been shooting with the Panasonic p-n-s (_not_ p-o-s) but I find I have trouble getting a good, sharp, close-up.  I'm curious, do folks use point-n-shoots often, or are the DSLRs the way to go?  I'm unlikely to do the DSLR route for a long time (pens first, then about 27 other hobbies, then DSLR), but I'm not quite pleased with the results I have from shooting.


Thanks,

daniel

P.S. Wasn't intended to get into a huge discussion, I've read through the library and some posts, I just don't have a good feel for the point-n-shoot versus the DSLR thing....


----------



## alphageek (Jan 28, 2009)

First off.. 
Read these 2 threads:  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41320
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41568

PenAffair just went through this dilema.  He ended up SLR, but some of us do ok with PNS.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 28, 2009)

gomeral said:


> I have a point-n-shoot digital camera, the latest in a line.  My only SLR is a Minolta SRT-101 (and for nerd points, I actually have the shutter release sound as the shutter sound on my digital), it takes FAR to long to shoot real film photos of pens...



Hey, I've still got my 101 and 201. Still got the 1:1.4 lens that came with it, 
too. That's a good camera, and it can double as a weapon if someone tries
to take it from you. I won't give up mine.


----------



## robert3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi
I ran into the same problem when i started taking pics of my pens and couldn't figure out why all the pics looked good on the screen on my camera but blurry/out of focus on the computer.I went to a camera shop and asked if i'm doing something wrong taking the pictures.He asked me what camera i had and so on. Finally he explaind to me that if i wanted to take a close up pic of an object, i need a Macro feature on my camera.So i bought a point and shoot with macro and all my problems where solved.So no matter what kind of digital camera i buy now, it has to have the Macro.


Robert


----------



## gerryr (Jan 28, 2009)

Try reading this, it has some useful information in it.

I use a DSLR because I also enjoy photography as a hobby, but a DSLR is absolutely not needed to get good pen photos.  Anyone who claims otherwise just doesn't have a very good grasp of photography.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have a very good grasp on photography.


----------



## gomeral (Feb 4, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Hey, I've still got my 101 and 201. Still got the 1:1.4 lens that came with it, too. That's a good camera, and it can double as a weapon if someone tries to take it from you. I won't give up mine.



True, it does make a good weapon!  And I won't give up mine, either - as old school as it is, there's something about the ring-and-needle light meter and the quality of the prints that just looks nice.  My father still has his 201, I'm trying to talk him out of it...  


daniel


----------



## gomeral (Feb 4, 2009)

gerryr said:


> Try reading this, it has some useful information in it.



I am not sure, I'm sometimes slow on the uptake, but I think you forgot a link...?  :redface:

As for the practice of pen photography, I'm actively looking for a good but reasonably priced light tent; I have a tripod and I have some lights, I just want to find a good kit.  I'll let folks know what I've found, in case there is interest.


daniel


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I found my light tent at Walmart but the lamps need upgraded to better bulbs.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 4, 2009)

I believe there are some very good pns cameras out there with sharp close-up abilities.  Canon makes several.  I would advise staying away from DSLR's unless you like photography and fussing with equipment (I do) or are wealthy.

Marc


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 4, 2009)

I highly recommend the light tent shown on this page:

http://www.nealaddy.org/node/23

There's a link to the supplier at the bottom.  It's affordable, collapsible, and sized well for various types of product photography.  It might seem a lot for pens but you'll love it if or when you try to shoot bowls and larger objects.

I agree with staying away from DSLR's unless you have money to burn.  There are some excellent DSLR-like cameras out there for not that much money.

Photography can be a very slippery slope!  You'll find me at the bottom of that slope... sobbing.  :biggrin:


----------



## wb7whi (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you using a tripod? 


Wayne


----------



## gomeral (Feb 5, 2009)

Neal, thanks for the info.  I read through a lot of the tutorial last night and found it quite interesting.  I'll check out the link tomorrow.

Wayne, if you were asking me, yes - I have a mini tripod I use, although I'm considering getting another one so I can get a higher perspective.

Rob, I looked at the local Wally World and had no luck - I may try another, but I haven't had much luck finding several things there, lately...


daniel


----------



## gerryr (Feb 5, 2009)

gomeral said:


> I am not sure, I'm sometimes slow on the uptake, but I think you forgot a link...?  :redface:



You're correct, I did forget it.  http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pen_photography.pdf


----------

